# Trevor Ariza At PG?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> With Marbury out, Brown talked to *Penny Hardaway* yesterday about the possibility of rejoining the team. Hardaway is rehabbing his legs in Houston after a strength test showed weakness in his legs. Brown said he's not ready. Meanwhile, Brown revealed *Trevor **Ariza* has practiced at PG.


http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/61815.htm


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

After the defense he showed last night as Ben Gordon won the game for the Bulls, I say put him back at the end of the bench.

That was the worst defense I've ever seen. Guy can practically jump over Big Ben to dunk on him, but he barely can get up to really challenge little Ben's shot. 

Pathetic.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I would not oppose seeing what Trev can do at PG. He played OKAY defense last night I mean it wasn't great but definetly average/above average.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

If he wants to become a point guard, he needs to drive the lane more frequently, and get a perimeter sdhots down, and from what i've seen he hasnt been able to do anything except dunk, and D, but what do i know... give him a shot..


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I don't ever remember this kid having the handle required to run the position. Bad move IMO.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

ers how many knicks games have you watched? he has good ballhandling skills except he hasn't learned how make good decisions yet.


----------



## KnickerBockers03 (Nov 6, 2005)

he cant dribble...end of story.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

who says?


----------



## KnickerBockers03 (Nov 6, 2005)

have u watched him play...hes out of control he looses the handle by running to fast with the ball....come on now my 6 year old cousin has a better handle then him


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

ers. that was probably just like one game.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

no, ariza has the worst handle on the knicks. jerome james has a better crossover then ariza.

he is awful at dribbling. This aint just one game. you might as well just give the team the ball each time down if you make ariza the point


----------



## Yuck (Jan 22, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> ers. that was probably just like one game.


What's your obsession with Trevor....? Now, I can understand if you're not very knowledgeable about basketball, but what Trevor Ariza is doing....it's not dribbling. He dribbles like a 4 year old girl. He can't shoot. His defense is overrated. What he IS good at is playing the passing lanes. And, my friend, that isn't defense. People think he's a good defender, but I know better. He's just long, he plays the passing lanes, and has SOME leaping ability. What I will say good about him is he's a good rebounder. But other than playing the passing lanes and rebounding the ball he isn't worth much. I says dump him. Stick him in the NBDL. I should've recorded today's game and uploaded clips of Ariza...the people that saw the game saw Ariza's ballhandling ability....I'd rather see the mascot dribble the ball. It's just disgusting when Ariza has the ball. Plain makes me hurl....


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

i'm obsessed with ariza, it's true, but it's only because he has the potential to be great XD.but anyways, even if his handles weren't so great. that's what he's been working on, so that's why larry brown probably wanted to play him at the point. but right now with steph out. anybody running the point would be better than jamal crawford >=O TO's among TO's, they just tally themselves up, he had made as many field goals as he had TO's. but anyways. this is what being a knick fan's all about. we draft players, potential players and we root for them. that's what's being a fan all about ain't it? cheering on your team?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Welcome to the boards Yuck!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

you dont just learn how to dribble at 20 years old. you pick that up at a younger age.

his ball handling is what it is. it will never improve in his career.

If ariza has star potential, chris paul has the potential to be God


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

chris paul does have the potential to be god XD


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

The True Essence said:


> *you dont just learn how to dribble at 20 years old. you pick that up at a younger age.
> 
> his ball handling is what it is. it will never improve in his career.*
> 
> If ariza has star potential, chris paul has the potential to be God


sad,but true...you can get a jumper,you can increase your vertical,you can get faster and stronger but your handle will not get any better..its an innate talent you either have or dont,and Trevor DONT.

Not to mention,the handle is only one facet of playing the point


----------



## Yuck (Jan 22, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> i'm obsessed with ariza, it's true, but it's only because he has the potential to be great XD.but anyways, even if his handles weren't so great. that's what he's been working on, so that's why larry brown probably wanted to play him at the point. but right now with steph out. anybody running the point would be better than jamal crawford >=O TO's among TO's, they just tally themselves up, he had made as many field goals as he had TO's. but anyways. this is what being a knick fan's all about. we draft players, potential players and we root for them. that's what's being a fan all about ain't it? cheering on your team?


If Trevor handled the point instead of Jamal, you'd be looking at an all-time record for individual TO's per game and Team TO's per game.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

who had 6 TO's last night?


----------



## Yuck (Jan 22, 2006)

If you think that's bad wait till they put Trevor at PG. There's a reason he was benched for so long. HE SUCKS!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> who had 6 TO's last night?


lol nice comeback

::grabs popcorn and begins to eat it::


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Fun Trevor Ariza fact:

He has 20 ball handling turnovers this season, almost 50% of his total turnovers.



For comparison purposes, Crawford has 30 total for 33%, Marbury has 30 total for 28%, and Nate has 21 for 32%. 

And they're your ballhandlers. Trevor isn't.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

all right i give up.... btw where was that fun fact found?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

82games.com

From reading your posts above, I get the feeling you're about to quesiton their integrity.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

You can't go from having weak ball handling to fantastic ball handling, but with enough practice you can step it up a little and increase your confidence in your handle.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Even if Ariza has the dribbling ability to play the point, he has shown no floor awareness to speak of at any position, on offense. The whole point (no pun intended, or not much, at any rate) is to have a PG who can spearhead a coherent offense, and a guy who doesn't have real court vision (at least at this point in his career) isn't going to be the one to do it. Defensively, let him guard PG's. But not on offense.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Krstic All Star said:


> Even if Ariza has the dribbling ability to play the point, he has shown no floor awareness to speak of at any position, on offense. The whole point (no pun intended, or not much, at any rate) is to have a PG who can spearhead a coherent offense, and a guy who doesn't have real court vision (at least at this point in his career) isn't going to be the one to do it. Defensively, let him guard PG's. But not on offense.


 I agree wholeheartedly. Don't buy the hype THAT much LB. You're a great basketball coach, not a magician.


----------

